# Seattle K-9 officier



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

Buddy is a handsome boy and a great cop.

Good dog: Seattle K9 officer helps nab robbery suspects | Local & Regional | Seattle News, Weather, Sports, Breaking News | KOMO News


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Bravo!


----------



## Findlay (Jan 8, 2015)

Great job Buddy! I love it when the good guys win.


----------



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

Nice work Buddy! Love this  thanks for sharing!


----------



## Mrs.P (Nov 19, 2012)

Good boy!


----------

